
Blogger Outraged by ‘Silicon Valley’ Apparently Wanted a Reality Show of Her Own - antr
http://www.betabeat.com/2012/04/13/blogger-outraged-by-silicon-valley-apparently-wanted-a-reality-show-of-her-own/
======
antr
clearly, the so called tech bloggers, have an agenda. this explains her
childish public reaction.

